# Paying attention to your animals



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

I remember watcing something on the idiot box saying that all wild animals have a natural ability to leave when danger is comming, when that tusami hit in 04 most of the free wildlife was OK managed to get away or out of harms way? Harder for a city guy to do? 
Anyone else have thoughts on this?:dunno:
Thanks RR


----------



## Catastrophy (Mar 19, 2010)

When archeologists were uncovering the city of Pompeii, they used plaster-of-paris to get casts of the people who had perished there. If memory serves me correctly, the only animals that were discovered were dogs, some of whom had been tied up, with no hope of escape.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I've heard that animals can act strange right before an earthquake, and also when a tornado or hurricane are coming. Don't know if it's true.

Roadrash, I haven't heard anyone call it the "idiot box" for years! Made me smile with the memory!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I think my chihuahuas are closet-preppers, they are always hiding food & treats, and they have 'bug-out' locations (places where larger animals can't get at them, including me! :gaah: ) all over the house/yard


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My dad has always said ... Mother Nature Speaks, if we would only take the time to listen ... 

So I say yes, the idiot box is correct (this time )

and my chihuahuas are closet-preppers also ... lol


----------



## dulcimerlady (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes, I've always heard that as well. People used to let their horses out of the barn when a tornado was coming and they always seemed to know just where to run to. *Andi was right ~ when Mother Nature talks, we should listen. ~~~


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

One thing I have always stuck to, if my doesn't like someone they are not invited back. Over the years I have found that my dogs were right about people most of the time...


----------



## Wiswash (Aug 29, 2010)

Does anyone but me still call it the "boob tube"? 

I find it quite sad and amazing, in a negative way, it seems that a higher % of people are glued to the tube than back in the 70s and 80s. So, as a population we are not getting smarter nor more self reliant.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Listening to Jack*

My Jack Russel ..named "Jack" of course would eat anything I was eating from a puppy.. while on the road if I had a cheese burger he got one... he would eat it all..lettuce, tomatoes, pickles you name it... we always stopped at Dairy Queen when possible , one morning early I needed coffee and I will say McD's makes a damn good cuppa...

I stopped for some and grabbed some BE and C biscuits... Jack ate the biscuit and the cheese and bacon.. but flat refused to eat the egg... and he liked eggs!! from that day I stopped eating at McD... coffee yes.. food... nope!..jack knew best...


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

We had a mini pincher.
He would have an absolute fit to go out right before an earthquake.
He didn't act like he normally acted to get out.
He would go wild, barking howling and running around.
Some we felt others were to small or to far away but he seemed to know.
He also didn't like to be inside during big storms.
He would get under the back deck and stay out of it but would not come in.
He was a good dog and we still miss him.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

backlash said:


> He was a good dog and we still miss him.


It's always sad to lose a good dog. 

Ours would get nervous when a thunderstorm was coming and she'd hunker on the porch... before we heard the thunder or saw the clouds come over the mountain.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

My labs do most of the above.

I know when a thunderstorm is coming long before I can hear it. I trust their instincts as far as good/bad folks. If they like someone right off I trust them. If they growl at someone I trust their judgment. They have never steered me wrong.

You can also tell by the bark what the trouble is. If you really listen to them there are many, many different barks. My current lab, Wendy, will react to other dogs barking in the neighborhood. She’ll sit on the front porch and you can see her listening to the different groups barking. Some are chronic barkers but every now and again she will bark back at or to them. I could not discern any difference but she can. When the neighbors dogs bark because someone pulled into their driveway Wendy will pay more attention to them than when they are barking because they are playing or want something.

She has her the neighbors are home bark and the neighbors are near to MY fence bark. There is the someone I know is in the driveway bark and the someone I do NOT know is coming up the driveway bark. Wendy’s not a chronic barker or anything, she only will make noise when there is something to make noise about so when she barks I take heed. 

I fish… a lot... and use Wendy to check bait for me. Before I buy shrimp you usually look at it and smell it to see if it is fresh. I bring one out to Wendy and see if she will eat it. If she gobbles it right down we are good to go. If she takes a number of sniffs at it and eats it it is old and good for one day tops. If she will not eat it I will not buy it. We do this every morning at the ‘sushi bar’ (bait cooler) too. I will check the bait on ice and offer her a shrimp, piece of cut bait, mullet minnow and such to see if she will eat them. If she refuses then I know the fish won’t eat them either. This is a double edged sword. IF you leave the sushi bar open and turn away for even a quick second she will clean out what she can in the time allotted. Her weakness is sushi and no fear of reprisal will keep her from going in there.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

:lolsmash:

yeah, labs LOVE teh gud foodz


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

We don't get much in terms of seriously nasty weather (tornado, hurricane, earthquake) so I really haven't watched the dog for weather events. We also have some freaky topography around here so most significant storms miss us by a mile or 2. Leaving only thunderstorms and snow events, the dog doesn't seem to care much _although she doesn't care for thunder and snow means play time_.

What she will bring to our attention is when bears get close. I find that handy since the kids may be out in the woods and I have a chance to recall them.

Like other dogs mentioned, she's got a scent for who's good and who isn't. BTW, don't ever go at my kids. Heck, I can't even play rough with my kids without the dog having clenched down on my arm.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

roadrash said:


> Harder for a city guy to do?
> Anyone else have thoughts on this?:dunno:


I don't think it would be as hard as you think ... Even the city will have some wild critters of one kind or another ... I think you just need to slow down a little and take the time to have a look around.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

*Andi said:


> I don't think it would be as hard as you think ... Even the city will have some wild critters of one kind or another ... I think you just need to slow down a little and take the time to have a look around.


yes, just look for a remarkabe LACK of pigeon crap on your car... THAT will be a sign that they have bugged out :lolsmash:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> yes, just look for a remarkabe LACK of pigeon crap on your car... THAT will be a sign that they have bugged out :lolsmash:


If that is what it takes ...


----------



## GoldenBoys (Oct 8, 2010)

When I lived at home, I had a black lab and my parents had a campground. Every weekend, I would watch the lab, and if he avoided any camper, I could bet you $100 that we would have trouble with them before the weedend was over, and I would never lose!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*Andi said:


> I don't think it would be as hard as you think ... Even the city will have some wild critters of one kind or another ... I think you just need to slow down a little and take the time to have a look around.


I think that RR was sayin' that if the animals were safe (OK) because they got out of the way of the tusami in time and that it is much more difficult for a city-dweller to do the same thing because of all the other city-dwellers clogging up the path-ways with similar intentions.

I agree about the "wild" animals living in the city. I have met all kinds of creatures here - deer, moose, skunk, porcupine, coyote and I am not talkin' about meetin' them at the zoo.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

> Much more difficult for a city-dweller to do the same thing because of all the other city-dwellers clogging up the path-ways with similar intentions. -


But that is the whole point ... IMO ... if a person takes the time to 'know' what is going on in their area ... per animal or even a plant ... they will have the upper hand and have time to get themselves out!

Again ... this is just the way I see it ...


----------

